# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Ενεργοί Ax & Bx κόμβοι >  #2125 DiMiTRiS^^^ [dgi], Γλυφάδα

## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

WiND #2125 dgi 

*Μετακόμιση κόμβου #2125 στην Γλυφάδα.*

BackBone Links:

BackBone Link 1: ydin (#20689)
BackBone Link 2: jimgal (#10444)
BackBone Link 3: dks (#2789)
BackBone Link 4: miskis-st (#17002)


*Access Point για πελάτες.* ssid: awmn-2125 dgi


*Κόμβος DiMiTRiS^^^ [dgi] (#2125)*

*Υπηρεσίες:*

*server : server.dgi.awmn - IP server: 10.23.26.1* 

*Site:*
www.dgi.awmn or www.dimitris.awmn
και απο Inet: www.dgi.gr

*DC Hub:*
dc.dgi.awmn or dc.dimitris.awmn

*Ftp server:*
ftp://ftp.dgi.awmn or ftp://ftp.dimitris.awmn
(User & Pass: awmn)

*TeamSpeak3 server:* 
ts.dgi.awmn or ts.dimitris.awmn
και απο Inet: ts.dgi.gr

*Graph Statistics:*
*mrtg:* www.dgi.awmn/mrtg or www.dimitris.awmn/mrtg
και απο Inet:
*mrtg:* www.dgi.gr/mrtg/

*server:*
Intel Atom CPU D510
OS: Linux Debian



*====================================================================== 
====================================================================== 
======================================================================* 




Πρώην
*Κόμβος κορμού #2125 DiMiTRiS^^^ [dgi] Γαλάτσι*

Τα BackBone Links όταν ο κόμβος ήταν στο Γαλάτσι.

BackBone Links:
BB Link 1: Philip (633)
BB Link 2: Pyros (841)
BB Link 3: Pikos (2435)
BB Link 4: WaRhAwK (3507)
BB Link 5: ymdim (4500)
BB Link 6: manoskol (7780)
BB Link 7: vagpol (9031)


*Access Point 1 settings (clients)*
ssid: awmn-2125
Channel: 7
IP: 10.23.26.66

Subnet mask: 255.255.255.192
Gateway: 10.23.26.65
DNS: 10.23.26.1
Dhcp range: 10.23.26.67 έως 70

*Access Point 2 settings (clients)*
ssid: awmn-2125 b
Channel: 1
IP: 10.23.26.161

Subnet mask: 255.255.255.224
Gateway: 10.23.26.161
DNS: 10.23.26.1
Dhcp range: 10.23.26.162 έως 165


*---------------------------------------------------------------------------*


Εδώ και λίγο καιρό ετοιμάζετε ο * κόμβος 2125*
Ο κόμβος αυτός έχει ως σκοπό να ενώσει 
Γαλάτσι (#2125 - DiMiTRiS^^^) Με Αιγάλεω (#633 - Philip) και…βλέπουμε.

Έχουν αγοραστεί όλα τα υλικά : 
3 Access Points,
μία κεραία Omni D-Link 8 dB,
μία κεραία Grid,
μια κεραία dish 85 cm ,
1 εξωτερικό ηλεκτρολογικό κουτί με τροφοδοτικό και ανεμιστήρα,
βάσεις και ιστοί για κεραίες,
καλώδια RF (RG 214), UTP και τροφοδοσίας (220V),
1 PC P3 1000MHz για routing... και βλέπουμε.

Ακόμα γίνονται δοκιμές με τον Φίλιππο σε αρκετά ικανοποιητικά πλαίσια
και με πολύ καλές επιδόσεις και ας μην έχουμε ακόμα συνδέσει τα dish,
βέβαια προβληματάκια υπάρχουν αλλά με τον καιρό και τις δοκιμές τα ξεπερνούμε 
σιγά-σιγά.
Προχωράμε και θα ενημερώσουμε για οτιδήποτε νεότερο.

----------


## MAuVE

Από μεριά Δημήτρη ή Φίλιππου, τι άλλα interfaces (εκτος ΑΡ) υπάρχουν που να συνδέονται με το awmn ;

----------


## papashark

> Έχουν αγοραστεί όλα τα υλικά : 
> 3 Access Points,
> .......
> καλώδια RF (RG 214), 
> .....



Μπράβο Δημήτρη και καλή αρχή !

Δύο πραγματάκια μονάχα, 

1) όταν λες 3 ΑΡ, τι εννοείς ?
2) RG214 ? Μήπως εννοείς 213 ? Πόσα μέτρα υπολογίζεις να βάλει για το κάθε Interface ?

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Η σύνδεση με το Awmn θα γίνει από πλευράς Φίλιππου,
Όσο για το τι interface που θα έχει ο Φίλιππος αυτό ακόμα το ψάχνουμε
(ο Φίλιππος δηλαδή).

Παραπάνω ανέφερα σωστά το καλώδιο RG 214, είναι επάργυρο, καλύτερο από το RG 213 και με διπλό μπλεντάζ.
Η κάθοδος σε κάθε κεραία θα είναι από 4 έως 6 μέτρα.

Όσο για τα 3 Access point
το 1 είναι για την Omni όπου θα συνδέονται οι clients, 
το άλλο θα κάνω Link με τον 633 (θα το γυρίσω σαν client)
και το άλλο για να γίνει 1 ακόμα Link αργότερα.

----------


## papashark

1) Θα δω για το rg214, δεν θυμάμαι καλά...

2) Οπότε έχεις 3 εξωτερικές συσκευές και όχι 3 ΑΡ. Κάποιo/α από αυτά θα παίξουν σαν ΑΡ, κάποιο/α σαν client.

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Σωστά,
τουλάχιστον αυτή η σκέψη επικρατεί προσωρινά.

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Σχετικά με τo Link με τον Φίλιππο, το Access Point 
(προς το παρών D-Link 900AP+)
που θα δουλέψει σαν Client έχω επικοινωνήσει με τον Acynonix 
για την σχετική επέμβαση μη τυχόν κ δημιουργούνται προβληματάκια.
Οι δοκιμές κ το στήσιμο του κόμβου συνεχίζονται…..  ::

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Σήμερα παρέλαβα από τον Βασίλη (Acinonyx) το D-Link DWL-900AP+,
πλέον ενχειρισμένο και να κατεβαίνει έως και -9 dbm σαν client για να μην δημιουργηθούν προβλήματα.
Με αυτό θα γίνει το Link με τον 633.
Να ευχαριστήσω τον Βασίλη για την πολύ καλή δουλειά του, είναι *άξιος*.

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Σήμερα έλαβα από τον host master paravoid του Awmn την IP 10.23.26.0
για τον κόμβο που ετοιμάζεται σιγά-σιγά.
Μπήκαν οι IP στις κάρτες δικτύου.
Ελπίζω αύριο να κάνει καλό καιρό για να αλλάξω τα καλώδια των κεραιών με RG214.

----------


## B52

Πριν λιγο μιλησα και με το Stelio και μου ειπε οτι αυριο θα παραλαβω τα 3 feeder...2 για σενα και ενα για τον Philip λογικα αν οχι αυριο σιγουρα μεθαυριο θα εισαι μεσα στο AWMN...εγω εχω ετοιμο το πιατακι για να συνδεθω με τον Φιλλιπα και μεσα στο ταρατσοpc περιμενει η netgear.....

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Ωραία !!!  ::  
Χαίρομαι, γιατί έχω καιρό να ανοίξω το DC++  ::  .
Άντε να προχωράμε…..

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Καιρό είχα να γράψω εδώ μιας και με απασχολούν αυτό το
διάστημα περισσότερο οι πειραματισμοί με τις κεραίες.
Mέχρι στιγμής υπάρχει ένα δυνατό κ σταθερό Link με τον Philip #633
με χαμηλωμένη ισχύ και από τους δύο. 
Τα D-Link 900AP+ παίζουν αξιόπιστα κ έχουμε μεταφορά αρχείων 
από 600 έως 800 KB/s.
Οι πειραματισμοί μας προχωρούν με πιατάκια offset και feeder ιδιοκατασκευής.
Για να δούμε....

Ορίστε και μια Φώτο με την οπτική μου.....

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Ο κόμβος είναι “*UP*” εδώ και καιρό και τρέχει,  ::  
Βέβαια προβληματάκια υπάρχουν αλλά τα ξεπερνούμε.

Αυτή την στιγμή παίζει 1 Link με τον Philip 633 και έχω συνδεθεί
προσωρινά και δοκιμαστικά σαν Client στον Jacobs 841.
Ψάχνω και για άλλο 1 Link, κυρίως βόρεια, αν ενδιαφέρεται κάποιος ας στείλει pm να κάνουμε τις ανάλογες δόκιμες και test.

Οι Clients που θέλουν να συνδεθούν δεν έχουν παρά βάλουν αυτόματα το
DHCP και θα τους δώσει αυτόματα το Access Point IP μέχρι να επικοινωνήσουν μαζί μου με pm και να τους δώσω μόνιμη IP.  ::

----------


## jabarlee

μόνο μια ερώτηση: ελπίζω να μην κάνεις routing μεταξύ του client (στον jacobs) interface σου και του bb με philip. Θα δημιουργούσε πρόβλημα

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Οοοοπ !!!
Έκανα καμιά “μαστρουπέσιων” ;

Ναι τον Ιάκωβο τον περνάω από τον server,
Οπότε θα πρέπει να τον κόψω.
Τον βγάζω εκτός επί τόπου.


Πάντως δεν μου έχει δημιουργήσει κανένα πρόβλημα 
και ούτε με έχει ενημερώσει κάποιος ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα.

----------


## jabarlee

αν και τα είπαμε στο DC, ας μας δώσουν τη γνώμη τους και οι άλλοι:

Αν έχει 1 bb link και είσαι και client κάπου, δεν είναι πιθανό το ospf να διαλέξει την διαδρομή client-ap και να τους δρομολογεί όλους απο εκεί;

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Από σήμερα ενεργοποιήθηκε και *DNS*.
Η *DNS IP* για όσους συνδέονται πάνω μου είναι 10.23.26.1

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Απόψε Σήμερα και Χθες ….που λέει και ο Θανάσης Βέγγος έγινε 
αντικατάσταση στο Access Point. Έβγαλα το D-Link 900AP που είχα 
Και την θέση του πήρε το sisco AP340.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Αυτοί που έχουν τις παρακάτω mac address και έχουν συνδεθεί στο Access Point μου,
παρακαλώ όπως μου στείλουν PM για να με ενημερώσουν και για να τους δώσω εγώ IP.

005070641113 
000d88ab26c4 
005070640e8d

----------


## jabarlee

Δημήτρη, μεταφέρω το παρόν θέμα στους "Αx & Bx Κόμβους", μόνο κάπου (κατά προτίμηση στο πρώτο μήνυμα), γράψε και τα settings (ssid, κανάλι, gateway, dhcp range και τα σχετικά)

----------


## jabarlee

Μόλις πριν κοίταζα την nodeDB, και είδα που βρίσκεται ο fireHair:

επειδή βλέπω ότι είναι μόνο 500m μακρυά, και μάλιστα πρακτικά δίπλα με τον Μανώλη (1057, η nodeDB μας τον εξαφάνισε...) έχει πολύ νόημα αυτό το bb link?
Είναι κρίμα ένα hop για 500m, όχι τίποτα άλλο...

*ξαναβλέποντας την θέα σου: έχετε δοκιμάσει τίποτα με τον Nantito?

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Μανώλη το Link αυτό δεν έχει γίνει, λέγαμε να το κάνουμε και έμεινε έτσι...
Τώρα όσο για Nantino που ανέφερες δεν ξέρω ούτε που είναι αλλά παντός ψάχνω για δεύτερο BackBone Link.
Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται.... εδώ είμαι....
Ξανάδημοσιεύω φωτογραφία με την οπτική επαφή που έχω.

----------


## sotiris

> Τώρα όσο για Nantino που ανέφερες …


ειναι nanti*T*o και οχι nantino....φυσικα ειναι ενα λαθος που το κανει to 90% των χρηστων σε βαθμο μαλιστα που υποψιαζομαι οτι ειναι προβλημα στην γλωσσα μας,ειναι μαλλον συνειρμηκα δεμενο το -no και οχι το -to με καταλληξη ονοματων.

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Okey.
sorry 
Nantito 
 ::

----------


## xaotikos

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από DiMiTRiS^^^
> 
> Τώρα όσο για Nantino που ανέφερες …
> 
> 
> ειναι nanti*T*o και οχι nantino....φυσικα ειναι ενα λαθος που το κανει to 90% των χρηστων σε βαθμο μαλιστα που υποψιαζομαι οτι ειναι προβλημα στην γλωσσα μας,ειναι μαλλον συνειρμηκα δεμενο το -no και οχι το -to με καταλληξη ονοματων.


Μωρε εγώ που τον ξέρω και το είδα σαν Netrino καθώς διάβαζα το post  ::   ::

----------


## pikos

SSID: "Awmn-2125"
Mode: Managed RSSI: -80 dBm noise: -90 dBm Channel: 9
BSSID: 00:40:96:42:66:C4 Capability: ESS
Supported Rates: [ 1(b) 2(b) 5.5(b) 11(b) ]

Μια χαρά!! αμα δεν συνδεθώ με το Manoli pou είναι στα 400μ. Θα συνδεθώ μαζι σου στο 1,2 χλμ  :: PP

----------


## pikos

Τελικά μπήκαααααααα  :: )))
εχω τις 27 - 28 
το μόνο πρόβλιμα που έχω είναι οτι δεν παίζουν τα DNS  :: ((\

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Ναι το ξέρω, ορισμένες φορές δεν παίζει DNS στο 10.23.26.1 και 
αναρωτιέμαι κ εγώ το γιατί?
Θα σου στείλω IP με pm.

----------


## andreas

Τις επομενες μερες θα δοκιμασει μπας και με δει 

Φωτογραφιες δικες μου εδω: http://10.19.141.161

----------


## jabarlee

δε σε βλέπει ρε με τίποτα, έχετε κοτζάμ Τουρκοβούνια ανάμεσα...

κρίμα και τα 15' που θα καταναλωθούν για δοκιμή...

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Πολύ φοβάμαι πως έχει δίκιο ο Μανώλης.
Αλλά καλού κακού θα ανέβω αύριο-μεθαύριο να ξανακάνω άλλο ένα scanarisma γενικά.

----------


## andreas

Αφου στην φωτογραφια βλεπει το μεγαρο του πΟτε και 3-4 χιλιομετρα αριστερα! Γιατι να μην με βλεπει? Απο αποσταση δεν ξερω!

----------


## jabarlee

::  
Η περιοχή που είναι στον κύκλο είναι τα Κ.Πατήσια/Αγιος Νικόλαος/Βικτώρια (ή περίπου...)
 ::

----------


## andreas

Αυτο το μεγαλο κτηριο διπλα στον κυκλο δεν ειναι ο πΟΤΕ?  ::

----------


## MerNion

> Αυτο το μεγαλο κτηριο διπλα στον κυκλο δεν ειναι ο πΟΤΕ?


Οχι.. απ' ότι καταλαβαίνω αυτή είναι θέα προς δυτικά.. και έτσι και αλλιώς είναι πίσω απο τα τουρκοβούνια, δεν είναι?

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Ουδέ μια σχέση με ΟΤΕ, εκεί είναι Πατήσια, Γαλάτσι κλπ.
sorry  ::

----------


## nantito

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από DiMiTRiS^^^
> 
> Τώρα όσο για Nantino που ανέφερες …
> 
> 
> ειναι nanti*T*o και οχι nantino....φυσικα ειναι ενα λαθος που το κανει to 90% των χρηστων σε βαθμο μαλιστα που υποψιαζομαι οτι ειναι προβλημα στην γλωσσα μας,ειναι μαλλον συνειρμηκα δεμενο το -no και οχι το -to με καταλληξη ονοματων.


Σωστή παρατήρηση

Δημήτρη, θα σε ψάξω εντός εβδομάδας, εγώ είμαι κάπου μέσα στο πλαίσιο που σου έκανα 100%. Τώρα δεν ξέρω αν σε βλέπω, διότι προς Γαλάτσι δεν είναι και τα καλύτερά μου

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

ok nantito, κανε το scan να δεις.
ssid: Awmn-2125 είναι η omni μου.

----------


## nantito

Σήμερα από ενα πρόχειρο σκαν που έκανα με το kismet (με πιάτο στα χέρια) βρήκα το ΑΡ του Δημήτρη. Θα κάνω δοκιμή πιο μετά και με το netstumbler για να δω σήμα και SNR.

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Άντε ντε !!!
Για δημοσίευσε και τα αποτελέσματα σου να δούμε τι γίνετε.  ::

----------


## nantito

Άσχημα νέα, δεν σε "βρήκα" με το netstumbler. Με κυάλια προσπάθησα να βρώ την υψικάμινο πυ είναι δίπλα σου και δεν τα κατάφερα. Δυστυχώς δεν το θεωρώ εύκολο.

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

ok man Don't worry, be happy  ::

----------


## pikos

SSID: "awmn676-273"
Mode: Managed RSSI: -88 dBm noise: -91 dBm Channel: 8
BSSID: 00:09:5B:91:AC:E4 Capability: ESS
Supported Rates: [ 1(b) 2(b) 5.5 11 ]

<------------------------------------------------------->

Απο αυτό το link έχω μάλλον θόρυβο, κανονικά δεν θα έπρεπε να είναι Ad-Hoc?

----------


## awpnet

> SSID: "awmn676-273"
> Mode: Managed RSSI: -88 dBm noise: -91 dBm  Channel: 8
> BSSID: 00:09:5B:91:AC:E4 Capability: ESS
> Supported Rates: [ 1(b) 2(b) 5.5 11 ]
> 
> <------------------------------------------------------->
> 
> Απο αυτό το link έχω μάλλον θόρυβο, κανονικά δεν θα έπρεπε να είναι Ad-Hoc?


super kombiko shmeio zhtaei enisxuseis apo pleyras gnvsevn kai syndeshs sto awmn poy olo gia ayto akoyv kai akoma na to dv sthn prajh...para mono parapona kai yponooymena toy styl "me posa dbi ekpempeis....ktlp....kalytera na mhn synexisv giati ua ginv  ::  
epikoinvnhste mazi moy me pm please.
Thanks you all for listening.

nantito akous???????

(apo biasynh ekana quote ston user "pikos". parakalv na mhn lhfuei lauos.
eyxaristv kai pali)

***Θα σε παρακαλέσω να γράφεις με ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες. Eίναι κανόνας του forum και ευκολία για όλους μας***
***είναι το 2ο σημερινό σου Post που γίνεται παρατήρηση, το επόμενο θα σβηστεί***
_edited by jabarlee_

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

> awpnet έγραψε:
> pikos έγραψε: 
> SSID: "awmn676-273" 
> Mode: Managed RSSI: -88 dBm noise: -91 dBm Channel: 8 
> BSSID: 00:09:5B:91:AC:E4 Capability: ESS 
> Supported Rates: [ 1(b) 2(b) 5.5 11 ] 
> 
> <-------------------------------------------------------> 
> 
> ...


 Τι σχέση έχουν τα παραπάνω ?

----------


## papashark

> (apo biasynh ekana quote ston user "pikos". parakalv na mhn lhfuei lauos.
> eyxaristv kai pali)


Από βιασύνη έκανε διάφορα σήμερα.... Όποιος βιάζετε σκοντάφτει σε ξένα κότς !  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Μετά από τηλεφωνική επικοινωνία με τον nikpet θα δοκιμάσουμε για κανά BackBone...

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Απλά και εντελώς ενημερωτικά για τους Client που συνδέονται πάνω στο
Access Point μου (Awmn-2125), επειδή έχει πρόβλημα το Link με τον
Philip_633 , υπάρχει παρεμβολή του BackBone Link και γίνονται διάφορες δοκιμές για την σταθεροποίηση του.
Πολλές φορές είμαι εκτός Awmn.

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Ξαφνικά κ χωρίς να πειράξουμε τίποτα το Link επανήλθε μόνο του
αλλά όχι σε Full ταχύτητες, περίπου στα 600 Kb.
Αυτό δεν συνέβη μόνο στο δικό μας Backbone με τον Philip_633 αλλά κ σε άλλα από ότι αποδείχτηκε τελικά.
Πιστεύω πως είναι παρεμβολή από κάπου και λόγω του ότι δεν πειράξαμε τίποτα και 
Επανήλθε μόνο του το Backbone Link,
ίσως είναι ότι κάποιοι κάπου και σε τι μορφή εκπομπής (Άγνωστη, ίσως Ραδιόφωνο, TV, Ασύρματοι κλπ), 
Χαμήλωσαν ισχύ.
Δεν ξέρω τι άλλο να υποθέσω.

----------


## nantito

> Ξαφνικά κ χωρίς να πειράξουμε τίποτα το Link επανήλθε μόνο του
> αλλά όχι σε Full ταχύτητες, περίπου στα 600 Kb.
> Αυτό δεν συνέβη μόνο στο δικό μας Backbone με τον Philip_633 αλλά κ σε άλλα από ότι αποδείχτηκε τελικά.
> Πιστεύω πως είναι παρεμβολή από κάπου και λόγω του ότι δεν πειράξαμε τίποτα και 
> Επανήλθε μόνο του το Backbone Link,
> ίσως είναι ότι κάποιοι κάπου και σε τι μορφή εκπομπής (Άγνωστη, ίσως Ραδιόφωνο, TV, Ασύρματοι κλπ), 
> Χαμήλωσαν ισχύ.
> Δεν ξέρω τι άλλο να υποθέσω.


To TEI των αθηνών ίσως...

----------


## Acinonyx

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από DiMiTRiS^^^
> 
> Ξαφνικά κ χωρίς να πειράξουμε τίποτα το Link επανήλθε μόνο του
> αλλά όχι σε Full ταχύτητες, περίπου στα 600 Kb.
> Αυτό δεν συνέβη μόνο στο δικό μας Backbone με τον Philip_633 αλλά κ σε άλλα από ότι αποδείχτηκε τελικά.
> Πιστεύω πως είναι παρεμβολή από κάπου και λόγω του ότι δεν πειράξαμε τίποτα και 
> Επανήλθε μόνο του το Backbone Link,
> ίσως είναι ότι κάποιοι κάπου και σε τι μορφή εκπομπής (Άγνωστη, ίσως Ραδιόφωνο, TV, Ασύρματοι κλπ), 
> Χαμήλωσαν ισχύ.
> ...


Έχεις πληροφορίες ότι χαμήλωσε ισχύ;  ::

----------


## nantito

> Έχεις πληροφορίες ότι χαμήλωσε ισχύ;


Όχι αλλά το παρατήρησα και από ένα πρόσφατο scan , λιγότερος θόρυβος και λιγότερα ssid. Ίσως κλείνουν το μαγαζί για καλοκαίρι

----------


## andreas

Τα σχολεια εκλεισαν για καλοκαιρι , πιαθανοτατα δεν χρειαζονται την συνδεση τωρα.... 
Εκτος, ολων αυτων κανουν και εργασιες συντηρησης (?) στο ΤΕΙ (ανακατσκευη εργαστηριων κ.α.)

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Acinonyx
> 
> Έχεις πληροφορίες ότι χαμήλωσε ισχύ; 
> 
> 
> Όχι αλλά το παρατήρησα και από ένα πρόσφατο scan , λιγότερος θόρυβος και λιγότερα ssid. Ίσως κλείνουν το μαγαζί για καλοκαίρι


Δεν νομίζω να είναι από εκεί διότι πριν παρουσιαστεί το πρόβλημα 
κατέβαζα με 850 Kb ενώ τώρα με 600 Kb και πριν μέρες από 1 Kb έως 80 Kb max.
Κάτι άλλο είναι που έχει μειώσει ισχύ και για αυτό έχει λιγότερο θόρυβο και 
ανέβηκε τώρα αλλά όχι όπως πριν το Transfer rate.

----------


## sotiris

> πριν παρουσιαστεί το πρόβλημα 
> κατέβαζα με 850 Kb .


στα ποσα ειναι η συνδεση σου?
850Kb/s = 6.8 Mbps πολλα δεν ειναι?

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Κανονικά είναι, τι εννοείς πολλά?
Αφού τόσο κατεβάζαμε, με χαμηλωμένη ισχύ.
Αν ανεβάσουμε ισχύ μπουκώνει ο ένας τον άλλο και πέφτει και το transfer rate.

----------


## sotiris

ειστε στα 11mbit (5.5 ανα κατευθυνση) ή στα 22?
εγω η καλυτερη τιμη που εχω δει ειναι 680kb/s (5.44 Μbit),συνηθως στα κοντικα και καλα λινκ στο 1 hop παιζει με 550kb/s (4.44 Mbit).

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Αυτή την στιγμή παίζει όπως σωστά κατάλαβες και εσύ στα 11 Μbps.

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Σήμερα έγιναν κάποιες προσπάθειες καταμεσήμερο με τον 
Παναγιώτη ( pan-pan, Nodeid: 2710 ) και στήσαμε ένα δοκιμαστικό
BackBone Link μεταξύ μας.
Βέβαια τα αποτελέσματα δεν ήταν και τόσο καλά μιας και δεν είχα μαζί μου
την Netgear του Laptop για να μπορέσω να κεντράρω καλύτερα.
την είχα δανείσει σε 2 Clients για ανεύρεση δικτύου, τέλος πάντων.
Το Link παίζει κανονικά αλλά όχι με μεγάλες ταχύτητες (περίπου 300 Kb ).

----------


## Acinonyx

> Σήμερα έγιναν κάποιες προσπάθειες καταμεσήμερο με τον 
> Παναγιώτη ( pan-pan, Nodeid: 2710 ) και στήσαμε ένα δοκιμαστικό
> BackBone Link μεταξύ μας.
> Βέβαια τα αποτελέσματα δεν ήταν και τόσο καλά μιας και δεν είχα μαζί μου
> την Netgear του Laptop για να μπορέσω να κεντράρω καλύτερα.
> την είχα δανείσει σε 2 Clients για ανεύρεση δικτύου, τέλος πάντων.
> Το Link παίζει κανονικά αλλά όχι με μεγάλες ταχύτητες (περίπου 300 Kb ).


Το έπιασα με πολύ καλό σήμα σε scan που έκανα σήμερα.  ::

----------


## pan-pan

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από DiMiTRiS^^^
> 
> Σήμερα έγιναν κάποιες προσπάθειες καταμεσήμερο με τον 
> Παναγιώτη ( pan-pan, Nodeid: 2710 ) και στήσαμε ένα δοκιμαστικό
> BackBone Link μεταξύ μας.
> Βέβαια τα αποτελέσματα δεν ήταν και τόσο καλά μιας και δεν είχα μαζί μου
> την Netgear του Laptop για να μπορέσω να κεντράρω καλύτερα.
> την είχα δανείσει σε 2 Clients για ανεύρεση δικτύου, τέλος πάντων.
> Το Link παίζει κανονικά αλλά όχι με μεγάλες ταχύτητες (περίπου 300 Kb ).
> ...


Η αληθεια ειναι οτι εχουμε πολυ καλο σημα μεταξυ μας αλλα δεν εχουμε και τις αναλογες ταχυτητες!Η καλητερη ταχυτητα που πιασαμε ηταν 1.6 MbpsΤεσπα!Αυριο ειναι μια νεα μερα!Θα δουμε!!

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

> Το έπιασα με πολύ καλό σήμα σε scan που έκανα σήμερα.


Τώρα με τρέλανες Βασίλη,
Εδώ την άλλη φορά παιδευόμασταν να με πιάσεις …και τώρα τυχαία και
Με καλό σήμα !  ::   ::   ::  
Να πω ίσως από αντανάκλαση ; Αλλά μου λες καλό σήμα…Τι να πω ;

----------


## Acinonyx

Τι να σου πώ... Μάλλον πιάνω τον pan-pan και όχι εσένα...  ::

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Ο client με Mac address: 00:50:70:64:11:13 μπλοκαρίστηκε προς το παρών
Λόγω του ότι πήρε αυθαίρετα IP χωρίς να επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου  ::  
Και δημιουργώντας πρόβλημα στην Client : ianeira που είδη της είχε παραχωρηθεί
Η IP: 10.23.26.34
Ο εν λόγω client να επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου με pm για να ξεμπλοκάρω την
Mac address του και να του παραχωρήσω εγώ IP.  ::

----------


## awpnet

> Ο client με Mac address: 00:50:70:64:11:13 μπλοκαρίστηκε προς το παρών
> Λόγω του ότι πήρε αυθαίρετα IP από μόνος του χωρίς να επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου  
> Και δημιουργώντας πρόβλημα στην Client : ianeira που είδη της είχε παραχωρηθεί
> Η IP: 10.23.26.34
> Ο εν λόγω client να επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου με pm για να ξεμπλοκάρω την
> Mac address του και να του παραχωρήσω εγώ IP.


Εγω! Εγώ!!! ΔΕΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ  ::   ::  
Στειλε ιπες στατικες για να συνδεθώ πάνω σου.
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Σήμερα και με την συνεργασία του Billia έγιναν κάποιες αλλαγές στον DNS server.
Από σήμερα ο DNS server ακούει στις παρακάτω 
IP: 
Primary DNS server: 10.23.26.3
Secondary DNS server: 10.23.26.1 (alternate).
Παρακαλούνται οι clients να φροντίσουν για τις ανάλογες ρυθμίσεις.

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Έγινε αλλαγή κεραίας στο BackBone με τον pan-pan (Παναγιώτη). Την θέση της pacific πήρε ένα 80άρι πιάτο με feeder (by Stelios).  ::  
Έγιναν οι ανάλογοι συντονισμοί και ρυθμίσεις με τον pan-pan και το Link σταθεροποιήθηκε και παίζει κανονικότατα.  :: 
Channel 5 με ssid: Awmn-2125-2710.

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Όπως οι υπόλοιποι κόμβοι, έτσι κ εμείς ψάχνουμε για την αναβάθμιση του server και 
αλλαγή από OSPF σε BGP.
Οποιαδήποτε βοήθεια δεκτή.
Ο server μου έχει λειτουργικό windows server 2003.

----------


## Winner

Μπορώ να σε βοηθήσω. Είναι πολύ απλό να βάλεις BGP στα 2003.

Το έχω κάνει και στο δικό μου κόμβο.

----------


## Painter

Για πές γιά πές..... έχουμε κι' άλλοι παραθύρια 2003.

----------


## Winner

Θα φτιάξω ένα tutorial σε λίγο...  ::

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Με την αλλαγή που έγινε στο πρωτόκολλο του routing από *OSPF* σε *BGP*, ο server που είχε 
*windows server 2003* δεν λειτουργούσε σωστά στο routing.
Αναγκαστικά σβήσαμε τα windows και με τον Billia (τον οποίο ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ), και
περάσαμε Slackware 10. 
Έγινε πάλη αλλαγή στον *DNS server* και παίζει κανονικά στην IP: 10.23.26.1

Επί την ευκαιρία να αναφέρω πως εδώ και λίγο καιρό παίζει το τρίτο BackBone Link
με τον Billia (#1894).
ssid: Awmn2125-1894
Channel 13

----------


## B52

Καλα ολα τα link που λες βρε Δημητρη αλλα στειλε κανα pm στο spirosco να τα βαλει στο nagios γιατι εκει εισαι σαν τον κουκο......  ::

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Καλύτερα βρε Τάσο να’χω κ ησυχίες.  ::  
Έχω πει και στον pan-pan και στον Billia να επικοινωνήσουν με τον spirosco 
για να τον ενημερώσουν. Ας το κάνουν όποτε αυτοί θέλουν.

----------


## pikos

Καλημέρα ,
Από χτές το βράδυ έχω ανεβάσει αρκετά την ισχύ στο AP λόγο κάποιου με SSID: Ap01 ο οποίος με έχει πεθάνει στην παρεμβολή. 
Τα παραπάνω σας τα αναφέρω σε περίπτωση που υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα και επίσης να σας ενημερώσω ότι από το Σ.Κ. θα παίζω με “πιάτοfeeder” άρα πιστεύω να λυθεί το πρόβλημά μου με τον Ap01  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Για αυτό χάθηκες βρε pikos? Τόσο θόρυβο? 
Για τηλεφώνησε μου να δούμε τι μπορούμε να κάνουμε.

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Μετά από μια προσπάθεια που κάναμε με τον Acinonyx (Βασίλη), καταφέραμε και κάναμε 1 BackBone Link με ssid: awmn-2125-1979 και το οποίο παίζει αρκετά ικανοποιητικά.  ::

----------


## wiresounds

> Μετά από μια προσπάθεια που κάναμε με τον Acinonyx (Βασίλη), καταφέραμε και κάναμε 1 BackBone Link με ssid: awmn-2125-1979 και το οποίο παίζει αρκετά ικανοποιητικά.


Μπράβο παιδιά !  ::

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Τελικά δεν μας έκατσε το BackBone με τον acinonyx.  ::

----------


## pikos

Δεν πιράζει , 
Παίζει ομως το δικό μας  :: PP

Μηπος θα επρεπε να ονομαστώ κόμβος?????

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Βρε χαζούλη αφού εσύ είσαι client.  ::

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Εδώ και δύο συνεχόμενα βράδια έχει παρατηρηθεί ένα φαινόμενο που είχε καιρό να εμφανιστεί.
Αυτά τα δύο βράδια και κατά τις 12 και μετά το Backbone Link με τον Philip
αντιμετωπίζει παρεμβολές. Από τι ακριβώς ακόμα δεν έχει διαπιστωθεί.
Αν κάποιος έχει αντιμετωπίσει κάτι παρόμοιο εδώ κοντά στον κόμβο μου στο Γαλάτσι ή κοντά στον κόμβο του Philip στο Αιγάλεω ας με ενημερώσει.
Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## Philip

Δημήτρη καλημέρα 
Μάλλον η παρεμβολή πρέπει να είναι κοντά σε εμένα γιατί το ίδιο πρόβλημα υπάρχει και στο λινκ με τον Τάσο εδώ και μια εβδομάδα , είμαι σε έρευνα για το σχετικό πρόβλημα. 
Παντός στα Χανιά έχει πολλή καλό καιρό και ακόμα καλύτερο φαγητό

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Μιας και είσαι εκεί δεν κάνουμε και 1 Backbone Link να ενώσουμε την Κρήτη με το awmn ; 
Όσο για το φαγητό κάνε Upload στον FTP μου κανά μεζε να δοκιμάσω και καμιά ρακί !!!  ::

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Σήμερα ο cipo (Δημήτρης και αυτός) και εγώ (με την επίβλεψη μου δηλαδή),
κάναμε *υποβάθμιση* στον server μου από slackware 10 σε slackware 9.1
και όλα δείχνουν να πηγαίνουν φυσιολογικά
Ευχαριστώ cipo.

Σιγά σιγά ανεβαίνουν και τα services. Για να δούμε...  ::

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Μετά από συζήτηση με τους LamprosG, ONikosEimai, GoldenDragon, Jabarlee και
Jacobs θα προσπαθήσουμε αύριο με ένα BackBone Link να ενώσουμε 
τους κόμβους DiMiTRiS^^^2125 - Jacobs 841.
Από πλευράς δικιάς μου είμαι έτοιμος και είδη από χθες εκπέμπει με χαμηλή ισχύ
ένα Access Point me Pacific προς Jacobs με ssid: Awmn-2125-841 σε οριζόντια πόλωση.  ::

----------


## spirosco

Αντε με το καλο (Δημητρη προσεχε τους αυτους απο'κει...εχουν το ακατανομαστο OS)  ::

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Ευχαριστώ Σπύρο, θα προσέχω  ::   ::   ::

----------


## LeVeL1

γεια σας παιδια, ειμαι νεος εδω, θα ιθελα να ροτισω αν μπορει καποιο παιδι απο εδω να ερθει σπιτι μου για ενα scan για να δουμε και που θα βαλουμε το πιατο, μενω στο ν.ηρακλειο και θελω να σινδεθω στον 2125 στον δημητρη δηλ. ειμαι στον 5ο και βλεπω τα παντα απο εδω, αμα μπορει κανεις ας μου στειλει msg 
'
ευχαριστω προκαταβολικα 
LeVeL1

*
*** edited by racer: o user είχε γράψει εδώ το κινητό του, πράγμα που δεν ενδύκνειετε. Εάν θέλετε να ανταλάξετε στοιχεία επικοινωνίας ο καλύτεροσ τρόπος είναι με PM ****

----------


## pikos

Level1 Καλημέρα , 
Πριν από οτιδήποτε άλλο, θα ήθελα να μας δώσεις περισσότερες πληροφορίες για την θέση σου.. (π.χ. node id από το nodedb????)

----------


## LeVeL1

καλημέρα και σε εσενα, ειμαι ο node #3702, μίλησα πριν λιγο με τον dti 
και κανονισαμε για το σάββατο να ερτθει να ριξουμε ενα scan, οποτε πιστευω οτι με τις γνωσεις του θα ειμαι καλλυμενος αλλα θα δουμε,

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Αν και λίγο μακρινός καλό scanάρισμα !!!  ::

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Τον τελευταίο καιρό γίνονται κάποιες αλλαγές στα Interfaces, στην ανακατάταξη των
BackBone Links και στο λειτουργικό του server.
Για αυτούς τους λόγους και μέχρι να ξεπεραστούν τα διάφορα προβλήματα 
πολλές φορές ο κόμβος awmn-2125 είναι εκτός.

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Από χθες παίζει το BackBone Link με Jacobs με ssid: awmn-2125-841,
βέβαια είναι σε περίοδο προσαρμογής και δοκιμών.  ::

----------


## thdim

Μπράβο παιδία, μεγάλη κίνηση!

----------


## Philip

> Μπράβο παιδία, μεγάλη κίνηση!


Χωρίς να θεωρηθεί το σχόλιο μου κάπως, κάποιο πρόβλημα πρέπει να υπάρχει γιατί εάν κάνεις ένα tracert θα δεις ότι μετά τον Jacobs το χάος, απλά ο κόμβος του Jacobs και όσοι συνδέονται σε αυτόν περνάνε από δυτικά πλέον.

----------


## pikos

Μπράβο παίδες!!!
Εγω πάντως είδα μια διαφορά από το ένα μάτι  :: PPPP

Λοιπόν να σας πω επίσης πως έφτιαξα δυο νέα services στο καινούριο μου (που λέει ο λόγος) Λινουξάκι!!!!! έναν squid proxy που δουλεύει στην 10.23.25.46:8080 και έναν VPN server στο pikos-apikos.no-ip.info  :: )))

Θα ήθελα λοιπόν να κάνετε και καμια δοκιμή να δοθμε πως πανε.
Ευχαριστωωωωωωωωωωωωωωω

----------


## koem

> ...και έναν VPN server στο pikos-apikos.no-ip.info )))
> 
> Θα ήθελα λοιπόν να κάνετε και καμια δοκιμή να δοθμε πως πανε.
> Ευχαριστωωωωωωωωωωωωωωω


Συνδέομαι στο vpn server με awmn/awmn, αλλά με αποσυνδέει με μήνυμα :


```
742

The required level of encryption is not available on the remote computer. One computer is probably using 128-bit encryption technology while the other is using 40-bit or 56-bit encryption. Contact your system administrator to determine your level of encryption and to verify that the server is using the same level of encryption. For more information, see Data encryption.
```

----------


## koem

Το βρήκα... Ήθελε στα Windows να απενεργοποιήσω το data encryption.... Καλή και χρήσιμη υπηρεσία, αρκεί να φτιάξετε λίγο το link Jacobs-Manolis γιατί σέρνεται...

----------


## pikos

Ταχύτατος ο Κοεμ  ::

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Προδότη και πρώην client μου, παίζει ο παλιόproxy σου  ::

----------


## pikos

Άντε!!! Για να δεις τι καλός πρώην client είμαι, πήγα μόνο ένα hop μακριά 

'Α. Έχω και DNS  ::

----------


## special

παιδια κανω ενα scan με wrt54g alchemy 6 rc3 και ποιανο το awmn 2125-2710 οπου και κανω join αλλα μετα τιποτα,καποιος να μου εαν βρισκομαι σε σωστο δρομο η μηπως κανο τιποτα κακο?Εαν δειτε κανενα 00:0F:66 :: 9:8F:0C mac εγω ημουν οπου δοκιμαζω σκαναρισματα.

----------


## lambros_G

Aυτό που πιάνεις είναι το bb link Dimitris^^^-Pan Pan.
Προσπάθησε ξανά αλλάζοντας την πόλωση της κεραίας για να βρείς το ΑΡ με SSID AWMN-2125  ::

----------


## special

> Aυτό που πιάνεις είναι το bb link Dimitris^^^-Pan Pan.
> Προσπάθησε ξανά αλλάζοντας την πόλωση της κεραίας για να βρείς το ΑΡ με SSID AWMN-2125


ποια πολωση,δεν νομιζω να γινετε αυτο στο linksys  ::

----------


## lambros_G

Εκτός από το wrt τι άλλο χρησιμοποιείς για το scan?Δεν έχεις εξωτερική κεραία?

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Την πόλωση της κεραίας εννοούμε. Το BackBone αυτό είναι σε κάθετη πόλωση
για μερικές μέρες ακόμα. Εφόσον το πιάνεις τότε είσαι σε κάθετη
πόλωση, στην σωστή πόλωση δηλαδή.
Να προσπαθήσεις να βρεις ssid της μορφής π.χ awmn-2125 και όχι με 2 αριθμούς.
Ποια περιοχή είσαι?
Δεν σε βλέπω στην nodedb με αυτό το nickname.

----------


## special

> Την πόλωση της κεραίας εννοούμε. Το BackBone αυτό είναι σε κάθετη πόλωση
> για μερικές μέρες ακόμα. Εφόσον το πιάνεις τότε είσαι σε κάθετη
> πόλωση, στην σωστή πόλωση δηλαδή.
> Να προσπαθήσεις να βρεις ssid της μορφής π.χ awmn-2125 και όχι με 2 αριθμούς.
> Ποια περιοχή είσαι?
> Δεν σε βλέπω στην nodedb με αυτό το nickname.


Nαι δεν εχω κανει καμια καταχωριση στο nodedb.θα το κανω ομως.Η καιρια ειναι μια κατευθυντικη να την κανει ο θεος που πηρα μαζι με router και λεει οτι ειναι 10 dbi.To παλεψα χθες και μετα το παρατησα γιατι επιανα ολο με 2 αριθμους  ::  Εκανα και αναβαθμιση σε rc4 του alcheme μπας και αλλαξει τιποτα αλλα λιγα πραγματα.Μετα κουραστηκα και τα παρατησα.Να φανταστης μενω χαιδαρι και πιανο εκει.

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Λυπάμαι μα είσαι τρομερά μακρυά για να συνδεθείς ως client σε εμένα που είμαι Γαλάτσι.
Πρέπει να συνδεθείς σε κάποιον κοντινό σου.
Στο Χαιδάρι υπάρχει ο κόμβος του Billgout.
Κάνε εγγραφή στην NodeDB και δες ποιοι είναι κοντά σου.

----------


## special

Ναι το ξερω αλλα δυστηχως με τον billgout δεν πρεπει να εχω οπτικη επαφη και προτιμαει περιοχες οπου ειναι ελευθερες σε οπτικη επαφη.Θα ανεβασω το router και την κεραια στην ταρατσα τελειως μπας και βρω κανεναν πιο κοντα.

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Βρες Laptop για αυτή την δουλειά, άντε και καλά scan !!!

Επι την Ευκαιρία:
* Χρόνια Πολλά
Καλά Χριστούγεννα
Ευτηχισμένο το 2005 
Ότι επιθύμειται.*

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Εδώ και ένα μήνα περίπου στον server πέρασε suse 9.2 o cipo.
Όλες αυτές οι αλλαγές στο λειτουργικό έγιναν λόγω του ότι έπεφτε το BGP.
Τελικά αποδείχτηκε πως δεν έφταιγαν ούτε το slackware 9.1, ούτε το 10 μα ούτε και
το suse 9.2. Το BGP έπεφτε λόγω της εφαρμογής του BGP map
( http://www.awmn.gr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=9419 )
που είχε σαν αρχικό κόμβο τον δικό μου μιας και ο nister είναι client σε εμένα.
Αφού εντοπίστηκε το πρόβλημα και σταμάτησε την εφαρμογή ο nister το BGP
δουλεύει άψογα και δεν έχει πέσει ούτε μία φορά.
Ελπίζω να το φτιάξει και να ξανανέβει αυτή η εφαρμογή διότι είναι πραγματικά
ωραία δουλειά και βέβαια αν το ήθελε και ο ίδιος να το φιλοξενήσω στον server μου
και να το διαχειρίζεται από εκεί λόγω καλύτερης ταχύτητας.
Μιας κ είπα ταχύτητα το BackBone Link με Jacobs έχει πρόβλημα και συνεχώς
πειραματίζομαι, δεν πέφτει αλλά απλά δεν το βλέπω να τραβάει καλά.
Έχουμε κανονίσει συνάντηση στην ταράτσα του Jacobs και θα γίνει ένα καλό Update 
που θα ξεκινήσει πρώτα από τις κεραίες με νέο ιστό.

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Αύριο το πρωί, βρέξει - χιονίσει κάποια στιγμή ο Κόμβος θα είναι Down 
για δοκιμές, Back up και αλλαγές.
Ευχαριστούμε για την προτίμηση σας και την κατανόηση σας.  ::

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Κατά τις δόκιμες εμφανίστηκε κάποιο software πρόβλημα  ::  και για αυτό τον λόγο εξακολουθεί
Ο κόμβος να είναι Down.
Οι εργασίες συνεχίζονται και θα ενημερώσω για την επάνοδο του κόμβου.
Ευχαριστώ για την κατανόηση.

----------


## stean_202

Δημήτρη ελπίζω να μην κάνεις ταρατσάδα με τέτοιο αέρα .....  ::

----------


## jabarlee

είδα κάποιον από το παράθυρο να ίπταται με ταχύτητα προς νότια, κρατώντας γερά ένα δορ. πιάτο...

----------


## xaotikos

Έγραψες Μανώλη!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Cha0s

> είδα κάποιον από το παράθυρο να ίπταται με ταχύτητα προς νότια, κρατώντας γερά ένα δορ. πιάτο...


Ελπίζω να περάσει από εμένα και να φύγει για πιο Νότια χωρίς να κάνει στάση σε μένα....

...Πέρα από την πλάκα δεν ξέρω αν θα την βγάλη την βραδιά ο ιστός!  ::

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Ο κόμβος είναι και πάλη UP  ::  .
Τέλος καλό, όλα καλά !!!
Ανοίξαμε και σας περιμένουμε

Ρε παιδιά, το μπαλκόνι με έφαγε, ο μπαλκονοRouter.
Γύρισα μέσα στο σπίτι κατακόκκινος απ΄το κρύο.
Λετε να ανέβω ταράτσα να κάνω και κανά scan ? Να κάνω και flight-surfing
Τώρα που συνήθισα ε ?  ::   ::   ::

----------


## nantito

Πρέπει να έχει κολλήσει το routing στον κόμβο του Δημήτρη ή κάτι τέτοιο. Μπορώ να κάνω ping στις ΙΡ του Δημήτρη αλλά σε καμία παραέξω. Στο irc που ζήτησα από 1-2 να κάνουν ping τις ΙΡ του Δημήτρη τους έβγαζε error destination host unreachable.

Οπότε αν και άλλοι έχετε παρόμοια προβλήματα έχετε υπόψην ότι κάτι δεν πάει καλά.

EDIT: και το nagios τον δείχνει down

----------


## nantito

Ο κόμβος από ότι φαίνεται είναι πάλι up...

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Όχι δεν είχε πρόβλημα ο Router, απλά είχε γίνει μια στιγμιαία διακοπή της ΔΕΗ με αποτέλεσμα
να κολισούν τα 2 D-Link που είναι BackBone με Phlip και Jacobs.
'Εχει αποκατασταθή απ'το πρωί το σύστημα και είναι UP !  ::

----------


## MerNion

Οταν μπορέσετε κοιτάξτε και αυτό:
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=11243&start=0
το νούμερο 41 και το 47




> 41 ) gw-dimitris_jacobs.dimitris.awmn [10.23.26.83]





> 47 ) gw.philip633.2125.awmn [10.17.121.57]

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Ευχαρηστώ MerNion, έχουν αλλαχθεί απο χθες.  ::

----------


## MerNion

ΟΚ! Τα βγάζω απο την λίστα  ::

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Υπάρχει το σκεφτικό στο Backbone Link που έχω με pan-pan να μπει ενδιάμεσα ο pikos 
μιας και ετοιμάζεται για κόμβος και από εκεί να συνεχίσει για pan-pan και 
να κάνει άλλο ένα τρίτο Backbone Link pikos - thdim.
Δοκιμές γίνονται εδώ και αρκετό καιρό και σήμερα καταφέραμε να έχουμε
αξιόλογα αποτελέσματα.
Εν το μεταξύ στο Backbone Link που έχω με Billia έχει να συνδεθεί εδώ και αρκετό
καιρό, οπότε παύει το Backbone Link.

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Σήμερα και λίγο πριν την απογευματινή βροχή (στο τσακ την γλίτωσα  ::  ),
στην ταράτσα του pikos συντονίσαμε το Backbone Link προς εμένα ακόμα καλύτερα.
Παίζει τρελά το Link !!!  ::   ::   ::  
Channel 7,
Ssid: awmn-2125-2435
Output RF= 0dbm
Οριζόντια πόλωση.

Παίζει ήδη απο pikos προς thdim και το μόνο που απομένει είναι το τρίτο Backbone Link
pikos με pan-pan.

----------


## pikos

Ο pikos θα ήθελε σαν κόμβος που είναι πλέον να είχε και μερικές IPs για να μπορεί να δουλέψει!!!!!!!!!
Oxi πολλές, *256!!!!!!!*

Ακούς hostmaster??????????

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Ψέματα σας λεει, μην τον ακούτε,  ::  
του έχω ήδη δώσει 4 δικά μου μικρά subnet και έχει δώσει και στον thdim.
Σε λίγο θα κόψω και για τα επόμενα Link του thdim, pikos και παραπέρα.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Παρακαλείτε ο Υπαίτιος για το παρακάτω να επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου, 
να εμφανιστεί Ή να εξαφανιστεί.

----------


## Cha0s

Βασικά είναι επιλεγμένο να σου βγάζει και τα multicast stuff οπότε σου δείχνει αυτά τα ξεκάρφωτα.

Δεν νομίζω ότι κάποιος είναι υπαίτιος εκτώς αν ψάχνεις αυτόν που άλλαξε τα default view settings στο ap.

----------


## vaggos13

Δημήτρη έγω πάτησα κατα λάθος να μείνει default  ::  δεν είναι κάτι, απο το δίκτυο σου εμφανίζονται αυτα multicast από το tick που έχει πάνω πάνω

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Ok, καλώς. 
Με έκανες και ψαχνόμουν, μόνο firm δεν πέρασα.

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Παρακαλούνται οι Κύριοι που τους ανήκουν οι κάτωθι Mac addresses και συνδέονται
στο Access Point μου ( http://ap.dimitris.awmn/ShowAssociations.shm ) με άσχετες IP, 
να επικοινωνήσουν μαζί μου, ειδάλλως θα κερδίσουν mac filter.
Ευχαριστώ.

00:11:95:3b:66:b2
00:0e:a6:5f:48:76
00:c0:26:a5:79:d3
00:12:17:b7:6f:42
00:02:2d:19:c3:ef
00:03:2f:20:fb:72

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

stafan μπορεί να μου εξηγήσει κάποιος τι κάνετε στο Access Point μου ???

----------


## stafan

> stafan μπορεί να μου εξηγήσει κάποιος τι κάνετε στο Access Point μου ???


 Όπως κατέληξα κοιτώντας τα logs του ap και dhcp ο κοινός πελάτης vaggos13  "πειραματίζεται". Παρακαλείται λοιπόν όπως προσέξει τις ρυθμίσεις που κάνει, ώστε να μην παρατηρούνται τέτοια "μυστήρια" φαινόμενα  ::

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Αν συνδέετε ταυτόχρονα και στους δυό μας, τότε θα έχουμε προβλήματα.

vaggos13 μια απάντηση παρακαλώ !

----------


## vaggos13

Θα στήσω ένα openwrt με bgp. To έχω αποσυνδέσει το ένα με το άλλο λινκ για να μην περνάνε. 


Δημήτρη έχεις βάλει static route στο zebra το subnet μου; Πως το έχεις κάνει;

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Ναι.  Έχεις pm.

----------


## chdimitris

Παιδιά καλησπέρα. Μέχρι χθές λειτουργούσα κανονικά μέσω του stafan, αλλά από χθές δεν μπορώ να συνδεθώ, ενώ σήμερα δεν πιάνω καθόλου δίκτυο. Σαν να εξαφανίστηκε το AP. Μπορεί κάποιος να με βοηθήσει επειδή είμαι καινούριος?

Ευχαριστώ
Δημήτρης

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Γιατί δεν στέλνεις pm στον stafan να ενημερωθείς ?

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Έγινε μια αλλαγή στο στο BackBone Link με Jacobs (Pyros).
Έγινε αλλαγή κεραίας από πλευράς μου και την θέση της Andrew
πήρε 1 πιατάκι με feeder.
Αλλάχθηκε και η θέση της κεραίας και το Link παίζει ακόμα καλύτερα 
από πριν.

----------


## Philip

```
Tracing route to www.awmn [10.19.143.13]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  ns.philip633.awmn [10.17.121.1]
  2    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  ns1.philip633.awmn [10.17.121.249]
  3     2 ms     4 ms     5 ms  gw-philip633.dimitris.awmn [10.17.121.59]
  4     9 ms     3 ms     8 ms  gw-dimitris.jacobs.awmn [10.23.26.75]
  5    62 ms    69 ms   155 ms  gw-jacobs.jabarlee.awmn [10.23.24.244]
  6    63 ms   109 ms   103 ms  10.34.61.201
  7   750 ms     *       89 ms  10.34.61.187
  8   506 ms   117 ms   409 ms  gw1.ysam2.awmn [10.19.143.241]
  9     *      126 ms   216 ms  www.awmn [10.19.143.13]

Trace complete.
```

  ::  Χάλια είναι ακόμα μετά από τόσο καιρό που είχα να το δω

Eνω Απο αλλη εξοδο


```
Tracing route to www.awmn [10.19.143.13]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  ns.philip633.awmn [10.17.121.1]
  2    <1 ms     3 ms    <1 ms  gw-philip633.skorpina.awmn [10.46.168.65]
  3     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-koem.billgout.awmn [10.46.165.250]
  4    36 ms     2 ms     2 ms  gw-special.billgout.awmn [10.46.165.246]
  5     4 ms     4 ms     9 ms  gw-special.acinonyx.awmn [10.2.16.81]
  6     8 ms     2 ms     2 ms  gw-spirosco.alexandros.awmn [10.34.61.217]
  7     5 ms     3 ms    13 ms  gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn [10.34.61.187]
  8     4 ms     7 ms     4 ms  gw1.ysam2.awmn [10.19.143.241]
  9    11 ms     4 ms     4 ms  www.awmn [10.19.143.13]

Trace complete.
```

και η κανονικι


```
Tracing route to www.awmn [10.19.143.13]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  ns.philip633.awmn [10.17.121.1]
  2    <1 ms     1 ms    <1 ms  gw-philip633.b52.awmn [10.42.44.203]
  3     1 ms     1 ms    <1 ms  ns2.b52.awmn [10.42.44.82]
  4     1 ms    <1 ms     1 ms  gw-b52.spirosco.awmn [10.17.119.65]
  5     3 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-spirosco.alexandros.awmn [10.34.61.217]
  6     3 ms     3 ms     3 ms  gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn [10.34.61.187]
  7     3 ms     3 ms     3 ms  gw1.ysam2.awmn [10.19.143.241]
  8     4 ms     3 ms     3 ms  www.awmn [10.19.143.13]

Trace complete.
```

----------


## Philip

::  Τελικά αυτό το link ούτε για backup δεν κάνει.
Να δω ποτέ θα το φτιάξετε, η τέλος πάντων cut

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

> Tracing route to http://www.awmn [10.19.143.13]
> over a maximum of 30 hops:
> 
> 1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms ns.philip633.awmn [10.17.121.1]
> 2 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms ns1.philip633.awmn [10.17.121.249]
> 3 2 ms 4 ms 5 ms gw-philip633.dimitris.awmn [10.17.121.59]
>  *4 9 ms 3 ms 8 ms gw-dimitris.jacobs.awmn [10.23.26.75]*
> 5 62 ms 69 ms 155 ms gw-jacobs.jabarlee.awmn [10.23.24.244]
> 6 63 ms 109 ms 103 ms 10.34.61.201
> ...


Αυτό είναι το δικό μου (4)  :: 

Άσε που το γκαντέμιασες και μόλις έπεσε ο jacobs (Pyros).

----------


## Philip

> Αυτό είναι το δικό μου (4) 
> 
> Άσε που το γκαντέμιασες και μόλις έπεσε ο jacobs (Pyros).


  ::  Εγώ δεν είπα τίποτα, λέω μακάρι να ήταν καλύτερο για να μην χρειάζεται να φτιάχνω prefix list στο Bgp

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Μήπως έχεις καμιά συγγένεια με κάποιο γνωστό πρόσωπο που το όνομα της 
συζύγου του ακούει στο όνομα Μαρίκα ?
Λεω Μήπως ...?  ::   ::   ::

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Τον τελευταίο καιρό έχουν παρατηρηθεί επηρεασμοί στο Access Point awmn-2125 
που συνδέονται οι clients.  ::  
Έγινε προς το παρών αλλαγή του καναλιού και από το 9 το μετέφερα στο 10.
Μέχρι στιγμής παίζει καλύτερα.  ::  
Ας το κοιτάξουν και οι clients και ας μου πουν αν εξακολουθούν προβλήματα
για να δούμε τι θα κάνουμε.

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Ο κόμβος θα είναι down για εργασίες.
Όταν τελειώσουν οι εργασίες θα υπάρχει σχετική ενημέρωση.

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Από το απόγευμα Up αλλά οι εργασίες δεν έχουν ολοκληρωθεί ακόμα.....

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Οι εργασίες έχουν σχεδόν ολοκληρωθεί.  :: 
Κάποιες υπηρεσίες υπολειτουργούν αλλά φτιάχνονται και αυτές σιγά-σιγά.
Ένα *ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΟΟΟΟ !!!* ευχαριστώ στον Philip_633 που με βοήθησε και έφαγε αρκετές ώρες στον κόμβο μου.
Να ευχαριστήσω επίσης τον Βασίλη (Acinonyx) για την τηλεφωνική του υποστήριξη
όπως και τον Γιάννη (Pikos).  ::

----------


## Vigor

Δημήτρη, στο άλλο σου BB (3200-4500) σκέφτεσαι να επεκτείνεις τη σύνδεσή σου περαιτέρω?

Σε πιάσαμε σε scan στον calda (#383) πίσω από τον Ερυθρό, με πολύ καλό σήμα.

Η πρόταση ετέθη.

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Είναι δοκιμαστικό αυτό το BackBone Link και δεν σκέφτομαι για κάτι περισσότερο αυτή την στιγμή, 
μιας και με απασχολεί περισσότερο αυτός ο κόμβος ( *awmn-2125* ).
Αν κάνω κάτι αργότερα θα ενημερώσω με σχετικό post.  ::

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Μιας και ο θόρυβος έχει ανέβει αισθητά, το Access Point είναι πλέον στο Κανάλι 8.
Ενημέρωση προς τους clients αν τυχόν δεν ακολουθήσει η συσκευή τους να κάνουν connect.

Μετά τις εργασίες του κόμβου που έγιναν, ορίστε και 3 φώτος:

----------


## nOiz

H πρώτη φωτογραφία είναι για να δούμε τι λέει η οθόνη?!  :: 
Πάντως το ανεμιστηράκι με τα φωτάκια πολύ μουράτο!!  ::   ::

----------


## Cha0s

Δημήτρη έχεις κάνει φοβερή δουλειά στον ns2!!

Συγχαρητήρια!

Μακάρι να βρω χρόνο να κάνω και εγώ τον 2ο router μου έτσι γιατί τώρα είναι χύμα κάτω από έναν ηλιακό  ::   ::   ::

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

@ noiz ->Όχι βρε, απλά για να δείτε τον Μπαλκονορούτερ.  ::  

@ Cha0s -> Θέν’κιου. Θα τον συνδέσεις και με τον ηλιακό ;  ::

----------


## Cha0s

χαχαχαχαχα

Για να τον θερμένω τον χειμώνα να μην μου κρυώνει  ::   ::

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Σωστός !!!  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Λόγω απουσίας μου από Αθήνα (άδεια), ότι χρειασθεί για τον κόμβο,
*e*πικοινωνήστε με τον *Philip_633*

*Καλό Καλοκαίρι wireless people !!!*   ::

----------


## Cha0s

Καλά να περάσεις Μήτσο! 

Αλίμονο σε μας που μένουμε πίσω  ::

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Έλα - έλα όλο γκρίνια είσαι !!! 
Δίπλα στην θάλασσα είσαι και όλο γκρινιάζεις !!!  :: 

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Βαγγέλη, επίσης.

----------


## Cha0s

Δίπλα στην θάλασσα είμαι αλλά μόνο για ένα μπάνιο έχω καταφέρει να πάω!

Άντε να έρθει ο Αύγουστος να λιώσω στην Κεφαλονιά  ::   ::   ::

----------


## pikos

> Άντε να έρθει ο Αύγουστος να λιώσω στην Κεφαλονιά


Άντε έλα να φτιάξουμε και κανα λινκ  :: PP

----------


## Cha0s

Link έχω υποσχεθεί να κάνω στο Αγρίνιο  ::   ::

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Ο κόμβος είναι *Down*.  ::  
Πέρασα στον ns2 (MikroTik v2.8.26) με upgrade την version 2.8.28 και δεν αναγνωρίζει το register License key (αγορασμένο).
Δεν παίζουν τα BackBone Links, παρά μόνο το Access Point των clients, το εσωτερικό δίκτυο και ο ns1.

----------


## spirosco

Δημητρη, το license προκυπτει με βαση το σκληρο δισκο/CF που το εγκαθιστας.
Αν δοκιμασεις να το περασεις σε αλλο δισκο δεν προκειται να παιξει.
Μπορει να το γνωριζεις ηδη αλλα ειπα να στο θυμησω μηπως και...  ::

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Προσωρινά* Up* και αυτό από 1 Link.
Σπύρο δεν άλλαξα απολύτως τίποτα Hardware, ούτε καν τον σκληρό δίσκο.
Είχα περάσει το License key και το πήρε κανονικά ενώ είχα την ver 2.8.26.
Όταν πέρασα τα πακέτα της ver 2.8.28, έκανα reboot και με το που άνοιξε 
με καλοδέχτηκε το μήνυμα ότι δεν έχω license και σε 24 ώρες δεν θα δουλεύει πια.

----------


## smarag

Δημήτρη,

Πότε αγόρασες το key ? Ισχύει για upgrades ?

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Πάλι *Down...*
Πρόσφατα το πήρα το license αν και μόλις μας ψόφησε το MikroTik.
Το παλέψαμε αρκετά με τον warhawk αλλά τώρα ούτε bootάρει.
Η συνέχεια tomorrow evening...
To be continued...

----------


## vaggos13

Έχεις κάποιο backup να περάσεις τη προηγούμενη έκδοση και restore;

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Ανοίξαμε και σας περιμένουμε !!!  ::  
Ο κόμβος είναι και πάλι* Up* and Running !!!  ::  

vaggos13 περάσαμε με restore το backup αλλά.... potatoes !!!

Να ευχαρηστήσωμεν και δια την πολύτιμη προσφορά τον client μου warhawk
Που έσπευσε δια την κατάλληλην Help support.  ::

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Λόγω αλλαγών που γίνονται στο Access Point των Clients ( *Πελάτες μου !!!* που λεει και ο Βέγγος  ::  ) , 
οι clients ας κάνουν site survey και να ξανασυνδέονται λόγω του ότι αλλάζω συσκευές.
Ευχαριστούμε για την προτίμηση σας και καλά Link.

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Οι clients που είναι συνδεμένοι στον κόμβο μου, παρακαλούνται να μεταβούν 
στο* WiND project*  για να συμπληρώσουν τα στοιχεία τους.
Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

*Υπενθύμιση :*

Οι clients που είναι συνδεμένοι στον κόμβο μου, παρακαλούνται να μεταβούν 
στο* WiND project*  για να συμπληρώσουν τα στοιχεία τους.
Να διαβάσουν πρώτα τις οδηγίες και μετά να κάνουν εγγραφή.

Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Με τους κεραυνούς απόψε, το MikroTik που έχει πάνω όλα τα backbone Links, τα έπαιξε. 
Θα το κοιτάξω αύριο μετά την δουλειά για να δούμε τι έγινε.

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Ο κόμβος είναι UP και πάλι απ΄το πρωί.
Άγνωστοι μέχρι στιγμής οι λόγοι που κόλλαγε χθες.  ::  
Με 1 Hard reboot επανήλθε.

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Οι clients να επικοινωνήσουν μαζί μου για να τους δώσω νέες IP's λόγω
αλλαγών των subnets.

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Έγιναν αλλαγές σε όλα τα subnets, φτου και απ'την αρχή που λένε.
Έχει ενημερωθεί και το πρώτο post με τις αλλαγές στο Access Point.
Όσοι clients δεν έχουν επικοινωνήσει για να πάρουν φρέσκες-φρέσκες IP's,
είμαστε ανοιχτά και σας περιμένουμε.  ::

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Μετά από κάποιες προσπάθειες με τον Γιάννη (WaRhAwK),
απόψε καταφέραμε να συνδεθούμε με BackBone Link που είναι κλειδωμένο 
στα 54 Mbps.  ::

----------


## WaRhAwK

Με γειές...  ::

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Ο κόμβος θα είναι Down για εργασίες, συντήρηση και αντικατάσταση motherboard του router.

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Up & Running απο χθες βράδυ.
Μέχρι στιγμής όλα καλά με το new motherboard.
1 thanks 2 Golden Dragon για το board και άλλο 1 Thanks 2 WaRhAwK για την MikroTik support.

----------


## socrates

thumbs up!  ::

----------


## manoskol

Νέος client manoskol 7780 εως ότου έρθει πισω ο κόμβος του Manolis (1057)
Τα είπάμε από τα pm  ::  
Σε ευχαριστώ για την πολύτιμη βοήθειά σου!

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

welcome  ::  
Δεν κάνει τίποτα.

----------


## manoskol

Παρατήρησα το εξής....δεν ξερώ τι έγινε εγω δεν πειραξα τπτ πάντως.....  ::  
Από -78 db σήμα πριν λίγο αρχιζε και πέζει -57 db  :: 
Έκανές τπτ ?

Υ.Γ Θα το παρατηρήσω και τις επόμενες μέρες και θα επανέλθω

 ::

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

> Παρατήρησα το εξής....δεν ξερώ τι έγινε εγω δεν πειραξα τπτ πάντως.....  
> Από -78 db σήμα πριν λίγο αρχιζε και πέζει -57 db 
> Έκανές τπτ ?


  ::   ::   ::  
Όλα παίζουν κανονικά, δεν έχει γίνει καμία αλλαγή.

----------


## B52

Πως δεν εγινε βρε Δημητρη μεχρι προχθες ειχε 10 μποφορ λιγο να γυρισε το πιατακι ... τσουπ!!!  ::  επεσε το σημα...
Εγω με το λινκ του Capvar οταν φυσαει νοτια εχουμε -55 και οταν γυρναει βορεια παει -75 χαχαχαχαχαχα  ::   ::   ::  

b52

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Με γειά το Link σας βρε !!!
Η omni όμως τι να γυρίσει ;
Ακόμα και να γύρναγε δεν θα είχε τόση διαφορά στο σήμα  ::

----------


## B52

Α!! sorry δεν καταλαβα οτι λεγατε για omni...  ::  

b52

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Συνχωρεμένος !!!  ::

----------


## manoskol

Τεσπα δεν την γλύτωσα την ταρατσάδα βραδιάτικα
Το σήμα -55 που λέγαμε μετά απο 1 ώρα ξαναγύρισε στα φυσιολοικά του
-75 , πάντως γυρνώντας λίγο το feeder μου λοξά κατα τον αξονά του
σε πιάνω πιο καλά τώρα και το link είναι σταθερά στα 11mbps
anyway ...scanara και λίγο και σε αυτην την θέση που είμαι τώρα πίανω
με την ίδια ποιότητα και δύο άσχετους (τον ένα μάλιστα με -70) καθώς επίσης 
και τον awmn -841 (pyros) όπου έχω ελάχιστα χειρότερο σήμα....
αυτα  ::

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Άλλο ένα BackBone Link παίζει εδώ και λίγο καιρό. Είναι με τον manoskol ( ssid: awmn-2125-7780 ).



```
traceroute to acinonyx.awmn (10.2.16.1), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  router.dimitris.awmn (10.23.26.2)  0.178 ms  0.149 ms  0.121 ms
 2  gw-dimitris.manoskol.awmn (10.23.26.50)  0.424 ms  0.376 ms  0.344 ms
 3  gw-manoskol.spooky.awmn (10.2.52.81)  0.645 ms  0.865 ms  0.614 ms
 4  lynx.acinonyx.awmn (10.2.16.1)  1.006 ms  0.913 ms  0.904 ms
```

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Μετά από 124 μέρες UpTime στον Linux server (Slackware 9.1) του κόμβου,
Θα τον κατεβάσω για συντήρηση.
Φυσικά όλα τα services θα είναι down για λίγη ώρα.

----------


## Diasnet

Τά έκλεισες ολα και μας κρέμασες αμάν ...............  ::

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Αυτό ήταν χτες ρε Νώντα.

----------


## Diasnet

Αντε καλορίζικο το HUBακι  ::   ::

----------


## Diasnet

Γιά προχτές μιλάω κι εγω  ::

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Προστέθηκε νέα υπηρεσία,
DC Hub που ακούει στην παρακάτω διεύθυνση :
*dc.dimitris.awmn* ( 10.23.26.1 ).

Ευχαριστώ και πάλι m0rales.

----------


## m0rales

το πηραμε ειδηση το hub σου  ::   ::

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Ο κόμβος θα είναι down για εργασίες.
I’ll be back…

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Οι εργασίες ολοκληρώθηκαν.
Την θέση της παλιάς motherboard πήρε η MSI 865PE NEO3-V με επεξεργαστή Celeron 3.2 GHz.
Για να δούμε...

Όλα είναι Up and Running...

----------


## manoskol

::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
Well done!!! 4 pci έχει?

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

yeap !!!  ::

----------


## spirosco

Μεγειες Μητσε. Θα βρεις την υγεια σου τωρα με το intelaki  ::

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Ευχαριστώ Σπύρο.
Μακάρι γιατί μου είχαν σπάσει τα νεύρα τα via με τα κολλήματα και τα reboot,
Αν και σε άλλο κόμβο έχω via άλλα δεν έχει παρουσιάσει τίποτα.
Anyway... ο χρόνος θα δείξει.

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

αντε παλιογκαντεμη να δουμε  ::

----------


## socrates

Δημήτρη, μπορεί να αλλάξεις 10000 board (αν και εύχομαι να είναι το τελευταίο) αλλά στο τέλος θα γίνει το δικό σου!  :: 

Το ζητάει ο λαός... και ο Νόντας!!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Δεν πιστεύω να σας έχει βαπτίσει κάποιος επώνυμος “Κώστας” ;  ::

----------


## ianeira

Νεα υπηρεσία.
Irc Server: ianeira.irc.awmn + *ακούει* στην 10.23.26.1  :: 
+ απο inet irc.dgi.gr or ianeira.wirc.gr

----------


## WaRhAwK

Γιώργηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηη ακούεις ; ; ;  ::   ::   ::  

Well done patrokle !  ::

----------


## ianeira

Danke polemopouli  ::

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Μετά από ένα τρομερό κεραυνό που έπεσε πολύ κοντά, ο router είναι down.
Αύριο θα ανέβω ταράτσα να εκτιμήσω την κατάσταση.

----------


## jungle traveller

::   ::   ::  ελπιζω να μην ειναι τπτ σοβαρο μητσο.

----------


## freenet

Περαστικά στον κόμβο Δημήτρη, μακάρι να τη γλιτώσεις με λίγα...

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Και πάλι UP & running  ::  
Τελικά και ευτυχώς την έβγαλα φτηνά.
Κάηκε το τροφοδοτικό το οποίο το αντικατέστησα με ένα προσωρινά.
Αύριο θα πάω να πάρω άλλο.
Ευχαριστώ παιδιά για το ενδιαφέρον σας.

----------


## manoskol

Ήρωας.. με πυρετο και ταρατσα! Αντε φτηνά την γλίτωσες!  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## jonromero

Γερααααά γερααααά!

----------


## wingcomm

Τον ένιωσα και εγώ τον κεραυνό, κουνήθηκε όλο το σπίτι. Που να έσκασε άραγε.  ::

----------


## smarag

Εγώ τον ένιωσα στο δρόμο γιατί πέρναγα με το αμάξι απο την εθνική οδό εκείνη τι στιγμή και πέρασε απο μπροστά μου με πολυ δυνατό κρότο και λάμψη που είχε ως αποτέλεσμα να έχω πονοκέφαλο για όλη την υπόλοιπη μέρα μου μετα.

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Απ’ότι άκουσα έλεγαν μετά την Γαλατσίου, στην Πρωτοπαππαδάκη.

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Από σήμερα και μετά από μερεμέτια που είχε αφήσει ο κεραυνός
στον router μπήκε λειτουργικό MikroTik 2.9.27 και quagga.
Ευχαριστούμε για την προτίμηση σας 
και καλή σας ακρόαση.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## manoskol

Ετσι Ετσι....  ::  

Aντε θα φτιαξώ και εκεινο το script με τα routes γιατι το cacti 
παραπονιέται....

----------


## manoskol

Δημήτρη το link με τον phillip?

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

> Δημήτρη το link με τον phillip?


Ήταν down το πρωί....* I don't know why, because.... but I haven't....*   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Αύριο θα έχει διακοπή ρεύματος η ΔΕΗ εδώ στην περιοχή από τις 12:00 έως τις 16:00 (περίπου)
όπως αναγράφει το ειδοποιητήριον.
Οπότε ο κόμβος θα είναι down εκείνες τις ώρες.

----------


## Cha0s

Τι; χάλασε η dieselο-γεννήτρια;  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## socrates

Κάποια στιγμή θα πρέπει να αρχίσουμε να καταγράφουμε τις προγραμματισμένες και τις απρογραμμάτιστες διακοπές της ΔΕΗ.  ::

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

> Τι; χάλασε η dieselο-γεννήτρια;


 Δεν έχω diesel-γεννήτρια ρε μουστάκια,  ::   ::   ::  
Αερο-γεννήτρια έχω !!!





> Κάποια στιγμή θα πρέπει να αρχίσουμε να καταγράφουμε τις προγραμματισμένες και τις απρογραμμάτιστες διακοπές της ΔΕΗ.


Σωκράτη τι να την κάνουμε την καταγραφή; 
Έτσι και αλλιώς πολλές φορές κόβετε το ρεύμα απρόοπτα.

----------


## socrates

Αυτό λέω... οι διακοπές παραείναι πολλές και συμβαίνουν σε όλες τις περιοχές! Αν μαζέψουμε logs από τα ups θα βγάλουμε ένα ετήσιο report για την κατάσταση στην Αθήνα κατευθείαν για .... δημοσίευση!  ::

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Ναι αλλά δεν υποστηρίζουν όλα τα UPS και εκτός αυτού πολλά που έχουν την δυνατότητα αυτή
με το software τους, δεν το βάζουν.

Άντε και καλή ακρόαση και πάλι:
http://radio.dimitris.awmn:8000/listen.pls
http://radio.dgi.gr:8000/listen.pls 
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Τα services του κόμβου θα είναι down για καμιά ωρίτσα για back up...  ::

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Up & running !!!  ::

----------


## manoskol

Τι λέει το g4l ?

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Δεν παίζετε το Ghost 5 Linux !!!
Εκτός από backUp, το δοκίμασα κιόλας και έπαιξε με την μία.  :: 

Tanks manoskol.

----------


## DVD_GR

Δημητρη απο σημερα ο shoutcast internet server σου θα παιζει live και στο Octech.Οι μοντες που δοκιμαστηκαν ηταν επιτυχεις,και βρηκαμε το πρωτο θυμα  ::  
http://www.octech.gr/forum/index.php?action=radio
θα μαζεψω και αλλους ελπιζω μεχρι να ξανασηκωθουν και οι Nya-Morales...

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

ThanK U,
good work  ::

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Ventrilo server
Νέα Υπηρεσία στον server του κόμβου.
Πρόγραμμα ομιλίας και chat με καλύτερη ποιότητα ήχου.
ακούει στην IP: 10.23.26.1 ή 10.23.26.11
ή ventrilo.dimitris.awmn ή ventrilo.dgi.awmn

----------


## manoskol

ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗ ΟΕΟ!!!

----------


## WaRhAwK

e?

edit: ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΜΗΤΣΕ !

----------


## bedrock

Xρόνια πολλάαα ρε θηρίο!

----------


## papashark

Xρόνια πολλλλλαααααααααααααα  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Χρόνια πολλά Μήτσοοοοοοοο  ::

----------


## B52

Μητσο χρονια πολλα και απο εμενα ...  ::

----------


## maxfuels

Δημήτρη Χρόνια Πολλά ! *με ΥΓΕΙΑ !*

----------


## antonisk7

Πολύχρωμος και εντοιχισμένος  ::

----------


## ririco

Χρονια πολλα και απο εμενα.Να χαιρεσαι την γιορτη σου!!!

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Ευχαριστώ πολύ παίδες και ότι επιθυμείται.  ::

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Cacti statistics τρέχουν στον server:

http://www.dgi.awmn/cacti/ or http://www.dimitris.awmn/cacti/
και απο Inet:
http://www.dgi.gr/cacti/
(User & Pass: awmn)

΄Ένα μεγάλο *Thanks* στους manoskol & m0rales.  ::

----------


## rasputin

γεια κοιτα με #9028 μπορεις να δεις ?

----------


## manoskol

Ρε Βαγγελη αλλου κοιτας!

----------


## melissakias

Φιλαρακο αν και δεν σε ξερω αλλα καθοτι σε λενε Δημητριο σου ευχομαι χρονια πολλα και ελπιζω να σε γνωρισω συντομως μπας και προλαβω την ονομαστικη γιορτη και το κερασμα.  ::

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

> Φιλαρακο αν και δεν σε ξερω αλλα καθοτι σε λενε Δημητριο σου ευχομαι χρονια πολλα 
> και ελπιζω να σε γνωρισω συντομως μπας και προλαβω την ονομαστικη γιορτη και το κερασμα.


Το'χεις κάψει ;  ::  
Thanks Billy.

----------


## rasputin

Μήν βαράτε !

----------


## jonromero

χρόνια πολλά και από εμένα αν και μία μέρα αργά!

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Τα services του κόμβου είναι temporary down.

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Up & Running.

----------


## pouran24

Ωραίος  ::  
Και ακούω ότι στο radio.dimitris.awmn επέστρεψε το παλιό καλό
πριόνι  ::  
εετσι..

----------


## manoskol

> Ωραίος  
> Και ακούω ότι στο radio.dimitris.awmn επέστρεψε το παλιό καλό
> πριόνι  
> εετσι..


  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Γίνετε αναβάθμιση του server.
Από slackware 9.1 που έπαιζε, σε νέα εγκατάσταση με slackware 11. 
Ας είναι καλά ο sokratisg.  ::  
Η αναβάθμιση γίνεται σταδιακά.

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Hello wireless people !!!  :: 

Σήμερα "σήκωσα" δεύτερο Access Point στον Κόμβο.
Τοποθέτησα μια Omni PacWireless 7dBi και μια CM6 για τους πελάτες.
Πελάτες μου ..!!!  ::

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Καλημέρα.
Σήμερα "σηκώθηκε" άλλο ένα BackBone Link, με τον vagpol [#9031].

Έτσι λοιπόν έκλεισε ένας μικρός κύκλος μέσα στο Γαλάτσι :
DiMiTRiS^^^ [2125] ---> pyros [841] ---> GoldenDragon [1589] ---> nefilim [1273] ---> batman [9697] ---> vagpol [9031] ---> DiMiTRiS^^^ [2125].




> Router AS BGP/OSPF Location RouterOS Routing with Uptime Last Status at
> DiMiTRiS #2125 [649/000] Γαλάτσι unknown Quagga v.0.98.6 unknown Sat Nov 24 13:15:49 2007
> 
> Routing to Domain name Routes Type 10.94/16
> 10.17.121.57 gw-dimitris.philip.awmn. 119 BGP
> 10.23.26.34 gw-dimitris.pyros.awmn. 27 BGP
> 10.23.26.38 gw-dimitris.pikos.awmn. 107 BGP
> 10.23.26.42 gw-dimitris.warhawk.awmn. 20 BGP
> 10.23.26.46 gw-dimitris.ymdim.awmn. 30 BGP
> ...

----------


## manoskol

Με γεια!  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Καλορίζικο!  ::

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

με γιες να υποθέσω ότι σκέφτεσαι confed xaxaxaxaxaxaxaxa

----------


## manoskol

Οι Γαλατσιώτες ειναι αλεργικοι στα confed.....  ::  και ειδικα κατι πετουμενα.....στο OLSR  ::

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Όχι OLSR στο Γαλάτσι !!!  ::  
Τουλάχιστον προς το παρών.  ::

----------


## Philip

```
 "Θα στείλω αηδόνια του βουνού
Πουλιά του παραδείσου
Για να σου πούν Χρόνια Πολλά
Κι ότι ποθεί η ψυχή σου..."
```

Χρόνια πολλά Δημήτρη...

*---Philip---*

----------


## WaRhAwK

Χρόνια Πολλά λαμόγιοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοο...  ::

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

χρονια πολλα καμενε αλλα τι γιορταζεις γενεθλια η παντρευεσαι ?  ::

----------


## mojiro

> η παντρευεσαι ?


Λ-Ο-Λ

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Thankiou παίδες....  ::

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Καλήμερα και Χρόνια Πολλά σε όλους.

Θέλω να ενημερώσω τα backBones μου και τους client μου (πελάτες μουουουου  ::  )
ότι ο κόμβος #2125 θα μετακομίσει σε άλλη περιοχή σιγά σιγά, στην Γλυφάδα.
Ευχαριστώ πολύ όλα τα παιδιά που συνεργαστήκαμε και με βοήθησαν και 
θα εξακολουθήσουμε από άλλη πλευρά της Αθήνας.

----------


## Cha0s

Έεετσι! Να βλέπουμε τους πρωτομάστορες του δικτύου να έρχονται στα Νότια  ::   ::  

Χρόνια πολλά Μήτσο  ::

----------


## B52

Την εκανες τελικα ε? αιντε καλα στησιματα και χρονια πολλα.  ::

----------


## socrates

Δημήτρη τσικι τσικι τσικι βάλε τάξη στα Νότια  ::

----------


## Nikiforos

Κρίμα που η περιοχή εδώ θα χάσει έναν τόσο καλό κόμβο, πιστεύω όπου και να πας θα κάνεις την ίδια δουλειά που έκανες και εδώ πολύ καλά. Καλή συνέχεια στα Νότια Προάστια.  ::

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

ΟΤΑΝ με το καλό ξεκινήσεις ξήλωμα και μεταφορές ομάδα δεν αλαζεις πάλι στο γαλατσι θα ανήκεις εδώ είμαστε απλά το γαλατσι θα μετακομίσει ποιο νότια  ::

----------


## labakis1

Ευχαριστώ Δημήτρη που υπήρξα client σου τόσα χρόνια!!!  ::

----------


## acoul

ευκαιρία η μετακόμιση να βγάλεις κανένα καινούργιο λινκ ...  ::

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Στον Κόμβο στο Γαλάτσι τελικά άφησα 3 BackBone Links. Δεν θα κατέβει.
Ο κόμβος θα συνεχίσει την πορεία του με την αδερφή μου με node id: #2711 ianeira.

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

*Κόμβος κορμού #2125 dgi Γλυφάδα.*

Εξοπλισμός από τον κόμβο στο Γαλάτσι, έχει μεταφερθεί εδώ στη Γλυφάδα για το στήσιμο του κόμβου #2125.
Ο router αυτή την φορά είναι routerboard 493 AH με 3 CM9.
Ήδη έχω σηκώσει 6-μέτρο Γαλβανιζέ βαρέως τύπου μιάμιση inch.
Έχει ενεργοποιηθεί Access Point Cisco aironet 340 με omni PacWireless 7 db με ssid: awmn-2125 dgi.
Έχει βγει ήδη το πρώτο BackBone Link με τον Γιώργο geeksada (#10542), τον οποίο και ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ και 
έχω έτοιμα άλλα δύο iterfaces για να βγουν στον αέρα.

to be continued...  ::

----------


## Nikiforos

Άντε καλορίζικος, με πολλά links και πολλούς πελάτες, άντε πήγες και σε ωραία περιοχή :: pp  ::   ::

----------


## acoul

η ευχή: να μετακομίζεις πιο συχνά μπας και δούμε δίκτυο !!

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Ευχαριστώ παίδες.  ::  
Βγήκε δοκιμαστικά BackBone Link με τον Βαγγέλη Cha0s #2331.
Δεν είναι ακόμα κεντραρισμένο αλλά βγαίνω καλύτερα διότι δεν περνάω από κάποιους κόμβους που έχουν σοβαρά προβλήματα.


```
traceroute to hostmaster.awmn (10.19.143.12), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  router.dgi.awmn (10.23.26.2)  0.312 ms  0.249 ms  0.270 ms
 2  gw-dgi.cha0s.awmn (10.23.26.34)  1.427 ms  1.174 ms  1.327 ms
 3  wifi-router.cha0s.awmn (10.26.36.178)  1.706 ms  1.529 ms  1.623 ms
 4  gw-cha0s.jollyroger.awmn (10.26.36.250)  3.740 ms  3.634 ms  6.424 ms
 5  gw-jollyroger.petros.awmn (10.40.186.246)  8.446 ms  10.432 ms  4.171 ms
 6  router3.petr0s-5.awmn (10.18.225.13)  4.991 ms  8.018 ms  5.046 ms
 7  gw-petros-5.top.awmn (10.18.225.62)  6.574 ms  9.249 ms  14.946 ms
 8  10.19.143.12 (10.19.143.12)  10.439 ms  13.571 ms  31.802 ms
```

----------


## geeksada

Καλοριζικος Δημητρη, και καλωσηρθες στα μερη μας!

----------


## Philip

> Ευχαριστώ παίδες.  
> Βγήκε δοκιμαστικά BackBone Link με τον Βαγγέλη Cha0s #2331.
> Δεν είναι ακόμα κεντραρισμένο αλλά βγαίνω καλύτερα διότι δεν περνάω από κάποιους κόμβους που έχουν σοβαρά προβλήματα.


Ωραίος άντε και στο 3 link...  ::  

*---Philip---*

----------


## acoul

ωραίος ο cha0s !!

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Καλησπέρα,
το Link με Cha0s έχει αντικατασταθεί εδώ και καιρό με τον κόμβο Y3M.
Επίσης έχει γίνει εδώ και καιρό backBone Link με Dks #2789.

----------


## senius

Χρόνια Πολλά Δημήτρη, να χαίρεσαι την ονομαστική σου εορτή, με υγεία.
Καλά τράφικ.
 ::

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## ALTAiR

> Ευχαριστώ πολύ.



Κι από μένα Χρόνια πολλά, μετράει και σήμερα γιατί είναι ακόμη νύχτα με τις καταιγίδες!!!

----------


## B52

> Ευχαριστώ πολύ.


Φτιαξε και κανα * να σε παρουμε  ::  

Xρονια πολλλλλααα...  ::

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Ευχαριστώ και πάλι.





> Φτιαξε και κανα * να σε παρουμε


Πλάκα με κάνεις ;
Αφου παίζουν κανονικά και οι 2 *, μήπως είχε πάλι πρόβλημα το sip.awmn ;

----------


## Cha0s

Χρόνια πολλά Δημήτρη!  ::  

Αν και λίγο καθυστερημένα  ::   ::

----------


## geeksada

(Αλλος ενας"καθυστερημενος"!!  ::   :: )

Χρονια πολλα Δημητρη κ ο,τι επιθυμεις!!

----------


## Somnius

Αμααααν.. ναι ρε.. σε έχουμε και δίπλα και λέω ποιον awmnίτη ξεχνάω ρε γαμώτο!!

ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΝΑ ΧΑΙΡΕΣΑΙ ΤΟ ΟΝΟΜΑ ΣΟΥ!!!  :: 

*δικαιολογούμε γιατί είμαι ξεχασιάρης?*

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Ευχαριστώ παίδες  ::

----------


## geeksada

Χρόνια πολλά γείτονα! Ό,τι επιθυμείς!

----------


## senius

Χρόνια πολλά man, με υγεία. Να χαίρεσαι την ονομαστική σου εορτή.

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

πολύχρωμος ορέ ότι επιθυμείς

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Ευχαριστώ πολύ, να είστε καλά.  ::

----------


## Nikiforos

Χρονια πολλα για χτες! και έλεγα ποιόν ξέχασα! με υγεία πάνω απ όλα και πολλα links και πελάτες!  ::  Α! και να παίζει πάντα καλά ο Ymdim :: Ppp

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Καλησπέρα,
Νέο backbone Link με τον mikev (#11644).

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Σήμερα με την ωραία Ανοιξιάτικη λιακάδα κάναμε συντηρισούλα στον κόμβο.
Αλλάχτηκε και το RouterBoard 493AH σε RouterBoard 435G.

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Καλησπέρα,
Νέο BB Link με τον Γιάννη tserts (#10120).
Άντε ανασυγκροτηθείτε εκεί πέρα…  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Χαίρετε,
Το λινκ με Geeksada το σπάσαμε και βάλαμε στην μέση τον νέο κόμβος ydin (#20689).
Με γειές Γιάννη.  ::

----------


## ydin

Να σαι καλα. Παω να τα γραψω στην σελιδα γιατι εχω και περιεργα νεα !  ::

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Καλησπέρα.
Νέο BackBone Link με kmd (#21532).
Ευχαριστίες στα παιδιά kmd & senius. 
Keep Wi-Fi-ing.

----------


## tsatasos

Βλέπω -65 & 100% ccq μια χαρα.
Δημήτρη βλέπω όλα τα routes τώρα τα παίρνεις από εκεί ε...κομπλέ.

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Ναι Τάσο τα περισσότερα από kmd.



```
show ip bgp summary
BGP router identifier  10.23.26.2, local AS number 2125
Status: E=Enabled X=Disabled
Peers 6

ID Status Neighbor        AS     MsgRcvd MsgSent  HldTmr  KpAlTmr  State        Prefixes   Uptime
0  E      10.23.26.226    10826  42309   210321   30s     10s      established  440        3d23h48m49s    
1  E      10.23.26.230    2789   1       99303    30s     10s      established  1          1d22h46m48s    
2  E      10.24.49.33     11644  1       249543   30s     10s      established  1          3d23h48m46s    
3  E      10.23.26.234    10120  4       255737   30s     10s      established  1          4d24m55s       
4  E      10.24.66.253    20689  25719   47005    30s     10s      established  147        22h47m24s      
5  E      10.69.68.253    21532  174420  47050    30s     10s      established  738        2d13h15m44s    
 
Total number of neighbors 6
```

----------


## senius

> Βλέπω -65 & 100% ccq μια χαρα.
> Δημήτρη βλέπω όλα τα routes τώρα τα παίρνεις από εκεί ε...κομπλέ.





> Ναι Τάσο τα περισσότερα από kmd.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> show ip bgp summary
> BGP router identifier  10.23.26.2, local AS number 2125
> Status: E=Enabled X=Disabled
> Peers 6
> ...






> C:\Users\senius>tracert 10.23.26.2
> Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: router.dgi.awmn [10.23.26.2]
> με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:
> 1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms senius.awmn [10.2.173.1]
> 2 2 ms 2 ms 1 ms gw-senius.blucky.awmn [10.2.173.114]
> 3 3 ms 4 ms 5 ms gw-blucky.kmd.awmn [10.87.236.22]
> 4 3 ms 5 ms 7 ms router.dgi.awmn [10.23.26.2]
> Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.


Άνοιξε η υπέρ ταχεία σας διαδρομή προς την Αθήνα, σε πρωτόκολλο Ν.

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Καλησπέρα.

Εδώ και πολλούς μήνες έχουν σταματήσει να εκπέμπουν τα λινκ με tserts (#10120) και Y3M (#10826).
Τα παιδιά μάλλον σταμάτησαν.
Αν ξανανοίξουν το βλέπουμε.

Βγήκε νέο λινκ με GSD-QRL (#19875).
Θα γυρήσω και 1 πιάτο 1m προς Πειραιά αν ενδιαφέρεται κάποιος για Λινκ προς εκείνη την μεριά.

Εντός των ημερών θα γίνει και μια πολύωρη διακοπή του κόμβου για συντήρηση και αλλαγή καλωδιώσεων.
Πολύ UTP-FTP βρε παιδάκι μου...

Αυτά προς το παρών.
Καλό σας βράδυ.  ::

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Καλησπέρα μετά από καιρό.
Αλλαγές στον κόμβο.
Ο κόμβος mikev (#11644) έχει σταματήσει να εκπέμπει εδώ και πολύ καιρό.
Ο κόμβος GSD-QRL (#19875) επίσης έχει σταματήσει να εκπέμπει και το λινκ 
δόθηκε στον jimgal #10444.
Αυτά τα νεώτερα.
Καλό σας βράδυ.  ::

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Καλησπέρα. 
Εδώ και μήνες έχει πάψει να εκπέμπει το λινκ με kmd (#21532).
Είναι διαθέσιμο το interface όπως και άλλα για όποιον ενδιαφέρετε.
Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα Δημήτρη. Σου έρχεται σε λίγο το επόμενο καλό bb link!!!!

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα. Νεο bb link dgi (#2125) - miskis-st (#17002), σε Ν. Γλυφάδα - Πειραιάς!!! Ευχαριστούμε τους εμπλεκόμενους για τις κουμπαριές, επίσης ευχαριστούμε τον djbill (#10787) για την δωρεά εξοπλισμού του, προς τον miskis-st (#17002) !!!

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

> Καλησπέρα. Νεο bb link dgi (#2125) - miskis-st (#17002), σε Ν. Γλυφάδα - Πειραιάς!!! Ευχαριστούμε τους εμπλεκόμενους για τις κουμπαριές, επίσης ευχαριστούμε τον djbill (#10787) για την δωρεά εξοπλισμού του, προς τον miskis-st (#17002) !!!


Πράγματι σήμερα δημιουργήσαμε 1 νέο backbone link το οποίο ενώνει Γλυφάδα με Πειραιά.
Ευχαριστώ πολύ τον Anka, senius & miskis-st.
Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## anka

Καλορίζικο Δημήτρη !!!

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

> Καλορίζικο Δημήτρη !!!


Ευχαριστώ Ανδρέα, καλορίζικο και σε εσένα που το έβγαλες.

----------

